# A ton of east coast rain, good or bad?



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

In the past our rainy summers = no snow in winter (could be coincidence). Maybe summer/fall rain or drought has no effect winter snowfall. What have you observed?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its the opposite for us ...last year we had our rainiest summer then had our biggest winter


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I just hope the wet pattern continues to winter.


----------

